# Concorde Box Wheels



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

Recently brought a load of 2nd hand stuff. And there was this 8" concorde box. Heard of concorde before, but never seen any of the tools. But the wheels and axel are missing and I have no idea how the wheels fix to it. Do they fix straight into the holes or does an axel run between the holes.:confused1:
Could someone help me out with a picture and some parts?


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

wheels are fairly easy on the ol concorde boxes...they just use a bolt and nylon lock nut through the wheel...the problem is finding the wheels for them..they use a different type of wheel than the standard box wheel and I can tell you from experience that tapetech/ames wheels won't work or I should say work for very long..you may get lucky in calling Bruce at Al's tapng tools and be able to find some..they come with a sleeve bushing that is shaped like a T...the sleeve top (of the T) goes against the side plate and they come with a graphite coating that goes between wheel and bushing....imo, it is junk for keeping the wheel moving as the sleeve rusts quickly....I use what is called silglyde (silicone grease) and coat the bushing and stick it through wheel...works much better and silglyde the brass bridge too between the bridge and backing plate..a bad design in that 2 metals cause some serious calcifying and it will lock up the bridge eventually to back plate...you can take them apart and wetsand the surfaces and grease and br back in business

I can get pics of mine monday possibly and show you and i'll see if i can find a link to the grease..works much better than lube or white lithium

if you want to sell it, that is always an option too:thumbup:


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

found it quick
http://www.agscompany.com/lubricants/canadian/205

I use the tube that the guy has in his hand...it lasts forever...been using the same squeeze tube for at least 5yrs..a pea sized dab is all you need to coat everything needed coating on a box


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Goodmanatee said:


> Recently brought a load of 2nd hand stuff. And there was this 8" concorde box. Heard of concorde before, but never seen any of the tools. But the wheels and axel are missing and I have no idea how the wheels fix to it. Do they fix straight into the holes or does an axel run between the holes.:confused1:
> Could someone help me out with a picture and some parts?


Holy, thanks for the memories goodmanatee, that was my 1st brand of boxes I owned:thumbup:. Concord was very popular a long time ago

Maybe you can jerry rig something up too, here's a link to some can am tools, they use to have wheels some what like this http://www.canamtool.com/products/disambigAppHeads

the corner applicator wheels would be too small, well the bead applicator might be too big,,, maybe.

If I remember right, the wheels sat on the outside, but most flipped them around so they ran on the inside/underside of the box. I think it would be easy to rig something up, 

Or you can skip the wheels, and just run the box with the brake on all the time:yes:


----------

